# Pearson 32



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m interested in an opinion of the Pearson 32 as a potential boat to consider for inland cruising. I have looked at 1980-81 used boats and would appreciate hearing about your experience with this boat, what to look for when buying and general all around opinion. Thanks,


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Pearson built two very different 32 footers in the early 1980''s. The Pearson 32 was a modification of a slightly earlier design the Pearson 31. These boats were concieved as IOR race boats. The single most significant difference in these two boast is that the 31 was a fractional rig and the 32 was a masthead rig. I raced for a season on the 31 in Savannah Ga. These were nice boats in many way but were generally undercanvassed and quite tender. They also had a tendancy to be quite rolly and tricky to sail in a breeze downwind. The 32 offered very good upwind performance for the era but were not so great downwind or at the extremes in heavy or light air. They were quickly obsolete as race boats as designs like the J-29 became more the norm for race boats that size.

The 323 was more of a cruising boat. These were good solid boats that offered nice acommodations and reputedly a good seakindly sailing ability. While not very good light air boats or as close winded as the Pearson 32, they have a reputation for sailing well in moderate breezes. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jeff_H: Thanks for the insight. The IOR race boat concept supports what I had heard - these boats are difficult to sail to their PHRF and many are no longer raced. But, my interest is cruising and the 2 vintage ''80 boats I''m looking at are in excellent shape, therefore, my consideration. I own a Pearson ''26 and have come to value the solid reputation of a Pearson despite the less than perfect racing performance. I compared the SA/D of the 31, 32 and 323 and found the 32 was the highest at 17.0. The D/L is the same as the 31, but heavier than the 323. And, the 5.5'' draft equals the 31 and is deeper than the 4.5'' of the 323. So, I can agree with you based on the ratios. I would probably have preferred a 323 for a better match of my sailing needs, but they are higher priced and none are local. Which brings me to another question, I noticed you have responded to another chatt session on boat valuation. The BUC for the 32'' is $22-25k and the NADA is slightly higher. The asking price is MUCH higher than both and the boat lacks roller furling, something I have come to adore. Although, in slightly less than bristol condition, I don''t feel the boat is worth the asking price. Any thought?


----------

